
Darkness - yesplorer
http://stories.wegnerdesign.com/darkness/
======
davedx
Very nice. Run a spellchecker though, the number of mistakes really broke up
the immersion, which is otherwise nicely done:

r/dieing/dying

r/exaustion/exhaustion

r/meaningfull/meaningful

r/fleating/fleeting

r/James'/James (multiple places)

(Couldn't find how to contact author...)

~~~
josephwegner
Hey davedx - I never ran spell check, because the piece wasn't really
finished. Someone chanced upon it and shared it before I was even done with
the design.

I've got a couple things that need my attention right now, but I'll put in
those spell checks ASAP. Thanks!

~~~
josephwegner
Fixed - thanks Davedx!

[https://github.com/josephwegner/stories.wegnerdesign.com/com...](https://github.com/josephwegner/stories.wegnerdesign.com/commit/ff38431c576b23124f790e4f394309a663382096)

~~~
davedx
No problem! Yeah, it sometimes happens that people stumble across things that
aren't finished and post them up here. I think it's a pretty nice signal
you're doing something interesting though!

------
jjsz
It's broken on Android Chrome (
[http://imgur.com/l0m9z15](http://imgur.com/l0m9z15)).

------
jackmaney
I would've read the entire article if it weren't for the gimmicky bullshit of
the background changing colors for no god damn reason. What, is this 1996? Are
there <blink> tags further down in the page? Save that shit for your wanna-be-
geocities site.

------
gfodor
reminds me of one of my favorite poems

[http://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/philip-
larkin/aubade/](http://www.poemhunter.com/best-poems/philip-larkin/aubade/)

------
tech-no-logical
nice effect, but suffers from 'medium disease'. font size is 'unreadably' big,
I find it very difficult to read such texts on my normal 1920x1200 24"
monitor.

~~~
redbad
Medium gets font sizes right. It's one of the few sites that do.

~~~
tech-no-logical
seriously, why ? are our eyes getting worse ? have centuries of publishers
gotten it wrong all this time, and should everything have been 'large print'
edition from the start ?

I'm 40+ and I should probably wear glasses for reading, but I really don't
'get' the big font hype.

~~~
redbad
I don't know about you, but I don't read a screen nearly as closely to my face
as I read a book. If, for example, you normally read a screen at ~2x magazine
distance, it stands to reason that screen type should be around ~2x bigger
than magazine type, no?

The best article I've seen on the subject is this one:

[http://ia.net/blog/100e2r/](http://ia.net/blog/100e2r/)

And maybe follow-up with this one:

[http://ia.net/blog/responsive-typography-the-
basics](http://ia.net/blog/responsive-typography-the-basics)

------
josephwegner
Thanks everyone for the comments! I didn't intend for this to get shared yet,
because it was a work in progress - apparently Hacker News thought
differently. I appreciate all the compliments and feedback!

~~~
raintrees
Based on the url, I thought it was about design, then decided it wasn't, and
now realize that it also was :)

Very good, thank you!

------
OvidNaso
Cool implementation. Really going to be cool seeing what people experiment
with when eye-tracking starts gaining traction.

------
brenfrow
I really love the initial scroll! How the page just says darkness and then
that becomes the header

~~~
kylec
The effect doesn't work nearly as we'll on an iPad (where I read it) because
the onscroll only fires after the momentum stops when the user's finger lifts
from the device. So at the beginning the text was scrolling under the
"darkness" header floating in the middle of the screen. It also made the text
color and background transitions a bit jarring too.

~~~
baddox
Virtually all scroll effects don't work well on iOS devices.

------
maxw3ll
I enjoyed reading the text but I enjoyed the design even more

------
jtnadams
Amazing design!

------
bowerbird
i too came here to say "use a spell-checker".

because yes, you need to do that, and not just expect that davedx did all of
your work for you.

you still have a typo in the very first sentence!

and another closely follows, in the next paragraph.

i would also suggest you learn about em-dashes.

plus, aside from spelling, there is at least one text error with a side-
effect, and it is comical.

all of this detracts from the design point i think was the purpose you had in
mind with this exercise \-- the use of scrollmonitor.js to enhance the text.

as to that particular point, it seemed to me that the switch back to a black-
background occurred at a point which was neither the best or most obvious,
namely the paragraph containing "day commonly does".

(which, by the way, is a phrase that sounds... odd; indeed that whole sentence
sounds rather clumsy, and it's not the only one. but i'll give a pass on that,
since you've said that the piece isn't actually done.)

at any rate, i didn't even attempt to find the reason, if there is one, why
the shift didn't occur "correctly", because the specifics of that could get
very fuzzy fast, but since it _is_ your point, you'll want to dig deep.

overall, though, i think that even despite these flaws, you achieved the point
you wanted, about scrollmonitor.

-bowerbird

